# BS



## barry richardson (Nov 1, 2014)

Bottle stoppers going to a friend for wedding gift, along with a cutting board. From left is Aussie burl, Chaste tree (formerly called California Pepper Tree by me) And Carob

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice stoppers, really like the middle colors!! Are the stoppers Stainless or Chrome plated?


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 1, 2014)

Very nice Barry ! I agree the middle colors rock. Is the aussie stabilized ?


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks fellas, Not stabilized wood, chrome plated blanks.......


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 1, 2014)

Really cool BS man. I two date have made 0 stoppers, maybe someday as I have some a friend sent me to try my luck, but that was 2 years ago. LOL


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful work Barry! That middle one is incredibly colored, I like the live edge top on the first one.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice looking stoppers Barry.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2014)

Not keen on any of the shapes. Barry you are one of the most talented turners I know. Take your HF forms and condense them and you will have some awesome BS shapes. Doesn't mean much coming from a guy like me speaking to a master like you but you wouldn't want anything less than my honest opinion so that's why I know I can share it with you. I have been burned here many times by being honest about my opinion but I feel safe with you. 

My favorite is the carob - not just the wood but the shape is a winner . . . . . if it didn't have that top knob. 

Bottle stoppers are a small canvas, it's easy to put too many brush marks on it. JMO.


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Not keen on any of the shapes. Barry you are one of the most talented turners I know. Take your HF forms and condense them and you will have some awesome BS shapes. Doesn't mean much coming from a guy like me speaking to a master like you but you wouldn't want anything less than my honest opinion so that's why I know I can share it with you. I have been burned here many times by being honest about my opinion but I feel safe with you.
> 
> My favorite is the carob - not just the wood but the shape is a winner . . . . . if it didn't have that top knob.
> 
> Bottle stoppers are a small canvas, it's easy to put too many brush marks on it. JMO.



Kevin, I admire your bravery here. Standing tall and speaking your mind is an admirable thing. I would hope you would give me the same consideration if it were my work and give your honest opinion. I like the way they look, but helpful criticism is (hopefully from Barry) welcome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 1, 2014)

Barry - I have never seen nor heard of the Chaste tree before. Had to Google it. Thats some beautiful stuff!. There are some interesting medicinal herbal qualities - Was the the wood choice intentional for those reasons?


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 1, 2014)

No problem Kevin, I am open to all comments, I just don't pay much attention to some of them I've turned quite a few bottle stoppers lately, and try to make every one different, which gets challenging after a while, a matter of taste I guess, my girlfriend picked these out from among a couple of dozen, they are for her friend, but her taste may be suspect, she's took up with me

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> my girlfriend picked these out from among a couple of dozen, they are for her friend, but her taste may be suspect, she's took up with me



That's the bottom line to me. If she is happy, doesn't matter what anybody else thinks!
Where did you get that chaste wood from? I've never heard of it.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 1, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Barry - I have never seen nor heard of the Chaste tree before. Had to Google it. Thats some beautiful stuff!. There are some interesting medicinal herbal qualities - Was the the wood choice intentional for those reasons?


Yea, I saw all that when I was checking it out too, it has pepper-corn like berries, maybe I should chew on some... The wood in general is nice, but not like the stopper. It gets those green and black streaks near the pith, and it shrinks and checks like crazy as it dries, so small pieces like that are all I have salvaged so far. This is typical of the rest of the wood, looks entirely different, doesn't it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)

Tony said:


> Kevin, I admire your bravery here. Standing tall and speaking your mind is an admirable thing. I would hope you would give me the same consideration if it were my work and give your honest opinion. I like the way they look, but helpful criticism is (hopefully from Barry) welcome.



Tony I probably wouldn't. There's only about 2 people on the whole forum I know can take my strong opinions with the grain of salt that it should be taken and without getting pissed at me. One is Barry the other is Scott. And I am not sure about Barry or Scott. 

After all my opinions are just that - opinions. I try not to give too many that are negative I prefer the more positive route but sometimes I can't control myself very well . . . . . . so I have been wearing Depends lately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony I probably wouldn't.



That is unfortunate. IMO, if you put pictures of your work and/or opinions, you're asking for people's thoughts, good or bad. I would rather people be honest with me, that is how you and your work get better. As for the Depends, you get more Shop time and less down time

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)

Tony said:


> I would rather people be honest with me



I always try to be honest, but usually stop short of critique. Oftentimes I will say nice job and mean it, even if the piece doesn't appeal to me in some way. But I understand what you're saying. If you want, I'll put you on my _Loves Brutal Honesty; Cannot Offend_ list.


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> If you want, I'll put you on my _Loves Brutal Honesty; Cannot Offend_ list.



That will work for me. I've learned not to ask if I don't want the answer. IMO, only your friends will truly tell you the truth, and I prefer that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice done, Barry! The chaste is my favorite.



Kevin said:


> ...There's only about 2 people on the whole forum I know can take my strong opinions with the grain of salt... One is Barry the other is Scott....



But I get my feelings hurt when you pick on them...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 2, 2014)

I would have been proud to turn any of the 3 but like everyone else. That Chaste wood has all the seasoning and is flat awesome!! Well not exactly flat but peppery you know !


----------



## SENC (Nov 2, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Nice done, Barry! The chaste is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> But I get my feelings hurt when you pick on them...


That's why I'm here, Keller. I don't mind hurting your feelings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------

